# Stainless guide rod



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone use the Stainless guide rod available through Kahr? What's the difference/ benefit over the stock one? The rod that's in my p9 is slightly scarred up from the spring after break-in, and I am considering getting one. Fill me in......


Man this gun is sweet!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed one on my MK9. They advertize 99% of the installations need no fitting. Mine must have been the 1% because I had to grind the pee out of mine! The finished product was very nice and I am glad I added it and it looks much better than the black plastic rod.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

Thinking about getting a stainless one as well. After 150 rds, my spring guide rod was chewed up on my CW9. They're pricey!


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

*heres the holster style you like*

http://www.kramerleather.com/productDetail.cfm?productID=2&categoryID=23


----------

